# A última bolacha do pacote



## Orxeira

Bom dia daqui da Galiza.

"Ser/sentir-se/achar-se a última bolacha do pacote" 

Como expressar esta frase em castelhano? Alguma ideia? Obrigado/gracias.


----------



## pfaa09

A mais cobiçada.
Sente-se convencida, a melhor de todas, a mais desejada em relação às outras (pessoas).
Sentir-se "A tal" (a especial, que está acima de todas as outras).

Em português (Portugal) temos:
O maior da minha rua e arredores.
Eu sou o maior. Eu sou o tal.
Sou eu e mais 10 (analogia ao futebol).
Eu sou mesmo bom.


----------



## Vanda

Mas ele quer em espanhol....


----------



## pfaa09

Vanda said:


> Mas ele quer em espanhol....


Pois... como eu não sei, escrevi em português para que Orxeira possa encontrar algo em castelhano.
Já é uma ajuda, pois nem toda a gente sabe o que significa a expressão.

PS: Eu não sabia, fiquei a saber devido a este post


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Pois... como eu não sei, escrevi em português para que Orxeira possa encontrar algo em castelhano.
> Já é uma ajuda, pois nem toda a gente sabe o que significa a expressão.
> 
> PS: Eu não sabia, fiquei a saber devido a este post



Que bom que escreveste!
Porque eu achei que o sentido era o contrário: a pessoa menos valorada dum colectivo. De facto, se alguém é a última bolacha do pacote soa -para mim- que fica numa situação pouco valorada, pouco favorável, é o que em Espanha chama-se o último macaco (_ser el último mono_)....

Em espanhol, no sentido que estamos a procurar, há uma boa opção: la leche (o leite)
_Ser la leche
¡Eres la leche!
¡Tu hermana es la leche, la admiro profundamente!_


----------



## metaphrastes

gato radioso said:


> Em espanhol, no sentido que estamos a procurar, há uma boa opção: la leche (o leite)


Em português, há uma expressão que talvez tenha uma origem comum: _ser a nata, pertencer à nata (da sociedade, do futebol, das artes, &c).
Nata, _literalmente, é a camada gordurosa que se forma à superfície do leite, usada para se fazer manteiga. Em sentido figurado, é _a melhor parte de algo, aquilo que é melhor. _Pertencer _à nata da sociedade _ou de qualquer grupo é pertencer à camada de maior poder ou prestígio naquele grupo; é fazer parte da _elite._
O sentido não é exactamente o mesmo de _última bolacha do pacote _porque refere-se à pertença a um certo grupo, considerado muito especial - ao passo que _a última bolacha _é alguém que se considera _o melhor do grupo, _e não _do grupo dos melhores._


----------



## gato radioso

metaphrastes said:


> Em português, há uma expressão que talvez tenha uma origem comum: _ser a nata, pertencer à nata (da sociedade, do futebol, das artes, &c).
> Nata, _literalmente, é a camada gordurosa que se forma à superfície do leite, usada para se fazer manteiga. Em sentido figurado, é _a melhor parte de algo, aquilo que é melhor. _Pertencer _à nata da sociedade _ou de qualquer grupo é pertencer à camada de maior poder ou prestígio naquele grupo; é fazer parte da _elite._
> O sentido não é exactamente o mesmo de _última bolacha do pacote _porque refere-se à pertença a um certo grupo, considerado muito especial - ao passo que _a última bolacha _é alguém que se considera _o melhor do grupo, _e não _do grupo dos melhores._



Sim, sim. De facto nós dizemos também "nata" nesse sentido, sobretudo na expressão "_la flor y nata_".
Ex:
_La flor y nata de la sociedad acudió a la recepción en Buckingham Palace
Al congreso asistió la flor y nata del empresariado de Barcelona...
_
O que acontece é que _"la flor y nata_" soa tão afectado, que às vezes é difícil saber se quem o diz está a falar a sério ou com ironía.


----------



## metaphrastes

gato radioso said:


> O que acontece é que _"la flor y nata_" soa tão afectado, que às vezes é difícil saber se quem o diz está a falar a sério ou com ironía.


Sim, é verdade  Lembra-me agora uma expressão também afectada, em português, onde também é difícil saber se é dita com ironia: _"a fina flor da sociedade". _Mas, de novo, é uma expressão que se refere ao _grupo dos melhores _e não ao _melhor do grupo _(ou que pensa ser _o melhor_).


----------



## Orxeira

Muito obrigado pelos vossos contributos.
Durante el dia he estado pensando una opción en castellano para esta frase, al final se me ha ocurrido *"ser/sentirse/creerse el rey del mambo".* Creo que refleja bastante bien el sentido de la expresión en portugués. ¿que os parece?


----------



## gato radioso

Orxeira said:


> Muito obrigado pelos vossos contributos.
> Durante el dia he estado pensando una opción en castellano para esta frase, al final se me ha ocurrido *"ser/sentirse/creerse el rey del mambo".* Creo que refleja bastante bien el sentido de la expresión en portugués. ¿que os parece?



Para mim fica perfeita.
No sul do país dize-se também:
_Quiere ser la novia de la boda y el niño del bautizo._
mas no sentido de quem procura protagonismo com espalhafatos, mais do que deva ser a bolacha...


----------



## pfaa09

Em Portugal temos outra expressão que me ocorreu agora:
*Ter o rei na barriga*. Significa que a pessoa se acha especial, que deve ser tratada de forma superior
pois tem um rei na barriga.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal temos outra expressão que me ocorreu agora:
> *Ter o rei na barriga*. Significa que a pessoa se acha especial, que deve ser tratada de forma superior
> pois tem um rei na barriga.



Essa é muito engra¢ada. Adorei.


----------



## metaphrastes

Orxeira said:


> al final se me ha ocurrido *"ser/sentirse/creerse el rey del mambo".*


Em português (pelo menos no Brasil, que me lembre), há uma expressão semelhante: _"Fulano pensa que é o *rei da cocada preta*". Cocada _é um saboroso doce à base de coco, geralmente branco, mas há também a _cocada preta_, que leva algum ingrediente adicional que lhe dá a cor escura e um sabor especial.

Todavia, não lhe sei explicar como _cocada preta _veio a ser associada com a pretensão de ser-se _muito, muito especial.
_
E há em Portugal uma expressão em inglês, muito em voga duns dez anos para esta parte, e que certamente é bem conhecida em Espanha: _"being the special one". _


----------



## Guigo

Eu ia citar a "cocada preta", mas o metaphrastes chegou bem antes.

Vale a observação já dita antes, quando dizemos que alguém é "a última bolacha do pacote" ou "rei da cocada preta", estamos dizendo quase sempre de forma irônica, sarcástica.

O que está muito em voga, atualmente, é dizer de forma debochada que "fulano é das elites". Na verdade, falamos e escrevemos (internet) _zelite_, assim mesmo no singular, para soar parecido com _celite_, marca de um fabricante de vasos sanitários.


----------



## gato radioso

Guigo said:


> O que está muito em voga, atualmente, é dizer de forma debochada que "fulano é das elites". Na verdade, falamos e escrevemos (internet) _zelite_, assim mesmo no singular, para soar parecido com _celite_, marca de um fabricante de vasos sanitários.


 
Essa é boa!


----------

